# [ALSA] Pas de son (résolu)

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour,

J'ai quelques soucis avec ma nouveau installation.

Le seul moment où j'ai du son, c'est à l'ouverture et à la fermeture de la session KDE.

Mais mplayer m'indique un problème d'ouverture du périphérique :

```

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

[AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory

[AO SDL] Samplerate: 48000Hz Channels: Stereo Format s16le

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

[AO SDL] Unable to open audio: No available audio device

```

La commande speaker-test -t sine -c 2 m'indique le même problème :

```

Le périphérique de lecture est default

Les paramètres du flux sont 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 canaux

La fréquence de la courbe sinus est 440,0000Hz

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

Erreur d'ouverture à la lecture: -2,Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

```

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà était confronté à ce type de problème ?

D'avance merci.

ThomaLast edited by Thoma HAUC on Thu Aug 15, 2013 12:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## k-root

est ce que ton user fait parti du groupe audio ?

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Bonsoir k-root,

Le user fait bien parti du groupe audio.

J'ai investigué un peu plus et depuis le "Module de configuration de KDE", je peux jouer la musique d'accueil à la demande.

Thoma

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Bon, il semble que mon problème soit un problème d'interface audio par défaut.

En effet, en sélectionnant le périphérique de sortie manuellement dans VLC, j'arrive à avoir du son.

lspci | grep -i audio me donne :

```

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Lynx Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

```

lsmod | grep snd_ me donne :

```

snd_hda_codec_realtek    59553  1 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     26920  1 

snd_hda_intel          30242  4 

snd_hda_codec          75740  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                74922  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          7082  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              17726  1 snd_pcm

snd                    55298  14 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

```

Mes connaissances sur la couche audio sont très limitées.

Que dois-je modifier pour résoudre ce problème? Et surtout à quel niveau ? ALSA ou KDE ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide.

Thoma

----------

## k-root

la carte son par default dans alsamixer  :Wink: 

et si pas alsa-mixer , alors qqchose comme :

alsactl store

alsaconf 

perso j'utilise pavucontrol

----------

## Thoma HAUC

k-root,

La carte son par défaut semble être "HDA Intel MID" qui n'a qu'une sortie S/PDIF.

Comment je change la carte son par défaut?

Thoma

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Après avoir blacklisté le périphérique HDMI, en installant l'ebuild pulseaudio, cela fonctionne bien.

cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

```
install         snd_hda_codec_hdmi      /bin/false

blacklist       snd_hda_codec_hdmi
```

Je vais pouvoir ajouter les autres périphériques audio de la machine.

Thoma

----------

